# Peeing in the house!



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My 8 month old female, Lucy has shown increased incidents of peeing inside the house. She always had accidents once or twice a week, but now it has increased to almost every day and yesterday 3 x. I took her to the vet yesterday and had her urine checked. He called me today and said negative for urinary tract infection. Mentioned she may be going into heat soon. 

My question is...could increase peeing in the houe be attributed to going into heat, or should I just consider it a behavior problem at this point. She IS ABLE to hold her urine all night long....about 8 hours without a problem. 

Second question....what should I do behaviorally to put an end to peeing in the house. (she goes outside frequently as there is someone always home with her....probably every 2 hours during the day.)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know if the impending heat cycle could have an effect. I would go back to square on with the house training and take her out of leash frequently and praise the heck out of her when she pees outside. When she squats to pee give her the "Get Busy" or whatever command.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Towhee started marking (yes, actual marking but without the leg lift) shortly before she went into heat and while she was in heat ... only outside though. So it is possible she is marking.

I would go back to crating her when she cannot be watched and taking her outside more often with heavy duty praise when she does her thing. If she has always had accidents in the house, she may not truly be house trained, but you may just be getting her outside often enough so the accidents are few in number. I would treat her as untrained and restart the process (after meals, after playing, after waking up, after being released from the crate etc)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> My Towhee started marking (yes, actual marking but without the leg lift) shortly before she went into heat and while she was in heat ... only outside though. So it is possible she is marking.
> 
> I would go back to crating her when she cannot be watched and taking her outside more often with heavy duty praise when she does her thing. If she has always had accidents in the house, she may not truly be house trained, but you may just be getting her outside often enough so the accidents are few in number. I would treat her as untrained and restart the process (after meals, after playing, after waking up, after being released from the crate etc)


Ditto. It sounds like she's not solid on the housebreaking, and if she's coming into season, they usually will want to pee more to 'advertise' for boys. I would do the same, treat her as if she's not housebroken and watch her closely, take her out more often and try to catch her in the act so you can scoot her outside. If she's learned she can wander to another room and pee, then put her on leash and keep her with you, or gate that area if you can (my old dog used to pee in the basement for whatever reason, so we just kept the gate up and he was fine).

Lana


----------

